#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  ..   !

## Mohamed

..   !                                                                                       

       ""  75          ء                   ɡ      .   
                           ɺ        ɡ                     ɡ            .

               ȡ                    ȡ                                   .

                                   ѡ                           150 ǡ    .

     : ()      ɡ                      ():           ɡ           .

    ̿

     "   " :

():  11                   ""           .

():               ɡ                  ǡ          .

                    ȡ                    128     " "         ""                           .

           15%        ɡ                                       .

         ɡ   ʡ                              " "              ѡ   .

        2004   35  55    100             30 40  ѡ             300                   20      .

          ء       ء                  (       )                             ɡ       .

                 ""             ء                          .

 .. !

           ء       ɡ                  (    )          .

                  ӡ       .



                                    .

            2004                           20    (    )            .

         ɡ            ء                      75     .

        ǡ              ǡ                            ɡ          ǡ                           .

           ɡ         ǡ                    ɡ       ͡                                     .

         ѡ      ǡ                                          " "    ȡ      .

See More: ..   !

----------

